# Bacon Cheeseburger Fattie   Q-VIEW



## b8h8r (Aug 20, 2008)

Here it is, just on the smoker.  Feel free to watch along.  Here are the basics.  Burger, BBQ sauce, co jack cheese, sauted onions and shrooms.


----------



## daboys (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Mmmm I like the sound of those ingredients. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yes , been meanin to try that one. mmmmm. Right after I try those pancake ones from Smok'in Dick. ( why do I feel funny typing or saying that handle ?? ) anyway , looks awsome Cowgirl !!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that sucker is whatI'd like.  All my fav fixins.  Nice.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm thinking 145, then throw on grill to crisp bacon.


----------



## b8h8r (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's the finished.  Tasty...


----------



## erain (Aug 20, 2008)

very fine, looks like a great combo and that sucker is stuffed!!!!


----------



## ezmoney (Aug 20, 2008)

Very well done!! That looks Outstanding!


----------



## steevieg (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll take 2 slices, please


----------

